# gestreamte dateien aufnehmen



## ziriander (25. Mai 2006)

hallo,

Seiten wie z.B archive.org stellen kostenlose Musik zur Verfügung, die zum Teil als mp3, flac oder shn files gedownloadet werden kann (legal). Ein guter Teil dieser Dateien steht allerdings nur als "streaming" zur Verfügung. Wie kann ich denn solche Dateien speichern.

Danke für eure Tipps
ziriander


----------

